# POOR BAILEY!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

UGH! I hate it when dogs are in pain! Bailey is lame in her front and we cannot figure it out really. She could hardly walk earlier in the week on the left front. At first it looked like her elbow but now I am thinking pastern. There is nothing in her dog run to get hurt on so I have no clue what happened. She is on crate rest but if she does not get better we will go to the vet. She has had structure issues shortly after I got her and why I retired her but this is new. When a dog goes lame and to this extend out of the blue I think bad things like bone cancer or something crazy.... I have doing the week crate rest with pain meds but she gets better then worse......


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Is Lyme disease an issue where you are? It's common here and my mother in laws little poodle mix had a lame leg. Took him to our vet- turns out he had Lyme disease and it flared up.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It's not really an issue here but I will keep that in mind if she stays lame, thanks


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

How old is she??


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You know I have to check but I think around 6


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

What about Arthritis? I think you should take her to the vet and have bloodwork and imaging done if it continues. Poor Girl!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

What Sadie said is what I was going to say. I had a Dalmation that got really bad athiritis about 7 years of age...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have no doubt she has arthritis I know she has it in her rear end. She was a heavy WP dog and I think some of it is catching up to her. This was really acute though and worried me. She looked better this afternoon but I am keeping a close eye on her. She truly is on of the sweetest dogs on my yard.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> I have no doubt she has arthritis I know she has it in her rear end. She was a heavy WP dog and I think some of it is catching up to her. This was really acute though and worried me. She looked better this afternoon but I am keeping a close eye on her. She truly is on of the sweetest dogs on my yard.


Yes she was a heavily worked WP dog and a good one before she retired  I would keep an eye out but If I had my guess she might have arthritis and had a flare up.

Lisa this is not for you but for any other members who might read this thread

Arthritis in Dogs l Canine Arthritis l Treatment l Arthritis Dog Walks


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Is she on meds for athritis? They gave Remidil??(sp) for my dalmation. It worked pretty well while he was still alive. We kept him comfortable for as long as possible... Hopefully she gets better and the pain goes away. Best wishes <3


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have her on pain meds now it is just not helping as much as I would like.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> I have her on pain meds now it is just not helping as much as I would like.


Do you have her on Anti-inflammatory's? (NSAIDs)

Maybe you need to get something stronger or increase the dose? Or you might need a Cortisone injection.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

well she was so lame it was more of an injury than being sore and she has never had issues in the front prior to this. I just can't imagine how she hurt herself and that made me think it was something more serious. Again she is better today so I am hoping she just did something weird to it.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> well she was so lame it was more of an injury than being sore and she has never had issues in the front prior to this. I just can't imagine how she hurt herself and that made me think it was something more serious. Again she is better today so I am hoping she just did something weird to it.


That could be sometimes they can do things like jump off their dog houses like superman and land wrong. I don't know if she's chained inside her kennel but I have seen dog's do some pretty funny air tricks on chains. So maybe she just hurt herself some how messing around in the outside kennel. I hope she feels better soon I know you will take her in if you think she needs to go.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Poor Bailey  Give her a hug for me. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Lisa, are you noticing any swelling in the leg? My dog Rocky had lameness for approx. 3 weeks prior to a large "knot" showing up in the leg. It was then he was diagnosed with bone cancer.

I sure hope your girl is just dealing w/ arthritis. If it is, I've had great luck w/ Metacam (NSAID). Or like Sadie said, maybe she just landed wrong and twisted her leg. In any case, best of luck to you and Bailey.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No swelling or anything like that but I let her out and she is really limping again.... crap.... I am going to give it the end of next week so she has a week on crate rest but I have a feeling I will be seeing my vet. It is in her pastern area and my first thought is Crush grabber her through the fence but there is no bite marks. Bailey is pretty laid back she does not pace or run around. In fact I do not think she can run! LMAO I have never seen her get past a quick walk, she is the laziest dog in my house!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> No swelling or anything like that but I let her out and she is really limping again.... crap.... I am going to give it the end of next week so she has a week on crate rest but I have a feeling I will be seeing my vet. It is in her pastern area and my first thought is Crush grabber her through the fence but there is no bite marks. Bailey is pretty laid back she does not pace or run around. In fact I do not think she can run! LMAO I have never seen her get past a quick walk, she is the laziest dog in my house!


Could she have stuck her paw through the chain link fence and got it stuck and maybe twisted or pulled trying to come loose?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

UGH..... she was better yesterday and limping again today......


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So instead of just being pissed she is lame I started to watch her behavior and she only limps when she comes out of her crate. After she has been in the dog run for a while she does not limp. I think it is arthritis in the pasterns or elbow and that is a good thing. Phew I am not so worried, I will have to put her on some supplements and pain meds and she should be good to go.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

thanks goodness, I hope that's what is it and she is just aging not so gracefully. Hope she improves with your supplements! Poor girl!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> Could she have stuck her paw through the chain link fence and got it stuck and maybe twisted or pulled trying to come loose?


Ah crap, not ol Bailey!! That is the sweetest dog you will ever meet and yeah I may be biased. By they way, she can run, Ive seen her get the zooms!!!!

The chain link was my first thought. Does she still flip her bowls?!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I put the bucket on the fence with a clip so she leave that alone but she plays with rocks and her kongs.... all day and barks at them! lol Andy I have never seen her get past a trot! She is the sweetest thing in the whole world and loves the baby to death. She might have got it stuck but I just do now know how since she really does not do anything all day but hang out and bark at her kong, lol.

We had a WP demo and I thought she was sore after that but it was at least a week before she was lame. We have had an increase in humidity and I am wondering now if it is more joint problems. She is stiff in the rear and now I think it could be her elbows or pasterns. She is just so sweet you hate to see her in any type of pain!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Ah crap, not ol Bailey!! That is the sweetest dog you will ever meet and yeah I may be biased. By they way, she can run, Ive seen her get the zooms!!!!
> 
> The chain link was my first thought. Does she still flip her bowls?!!


Yeah Andy they do that a lot... I have also seen them come flying off dog houses to on the chain and land badly causing injury. I hope Bailey starts to get some relief soon.


----------

